# Weekly Competition 2016-20



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R U' F' U R' F2 R F2 R2 U'
*2. *U F' R U2 F R' U2 F U'
*3. *U' F2 R F R U F' U'
*4. *U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 U' F
*5. *F' R' U' F R2 U' R2

*3x3x3
1. *B' U' B' R2 B U2 R' F' D L F B2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 B U2 L2 B'
*2. *D2 U2 R2 F U2 F R2 F2 R2 F U2 R' B U' F U R F' D R2 F2
*3. *D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B' F' R F2 D' R U' L U' R
*4. *L2 U2 D' L U' F2 D2 R' B' U L2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2
*5. *R2 L B R' L F U' L2 B R2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 L2 B2 R'

*4x4x4
1. *B' L' B' L Uw' Fw Rw' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw' R2 B' Rw' R B L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L Rw' R' U L2 Fw2 Rw2 D' U R' D2 Rw D R2 D' R' Fw2 R' Uw U2
*2. *L2 Rw2 F Uw' Rw2 R Fw D2 L' U2 Rw R2 B' Uw B' Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B' L Fw2 L2 R' B2 F R' B' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw U
*3. *L' R D2 U2 Fw Uw2 L2 D' F2 Rw Uw' U B2 D' R F2 U' B2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 B Fw D2 L2 Rw' Fw' D' Rw' Uw R Fw' R2 B2 R' B Fw2 U' Rw'
*4. *R' Fw' R2 B' U B F' R2 U2 F' R' Uw R2 Uw' L2 B Fw2 Uw2 U' R F' L2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 L2 B L Rw' Uw L2 U' L Rw' R' Fw D Fw' F' U2
*5. *B' D Fw L' U Fw2 D Uw Rw B Fw Uw' Fw' U F' R D' Uw' Fw2 R B Rw' Uw' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 Fw2 L2 R' Fw2 L2 R2 B' U' F L2 Rw2 R2

*5x5x5
1. *R' U' Bw Fw L Lw2 Uw B2 Bw' Dw2 L Uw' F Rw Bw' D2 Uw2 L' U' F' R2 U Rw F R' Uw2 Rw' Dw R2 Bw' F' Rw Fw' U2 Rw B' Bw2 L Bw Lw Uw Rw2 B2 F2 Dw2 Bw Uw F R Dw' U Lw Fw' F2 Rw' F' Dw' L' Fw R
*2. *B2 Bw2 F' L' Uw' L2 U2 Bw' Fw Lw2 R' D' Lw' D2 Bw' L' Dw Lw' B Fw2 D Fw2 Lw F' L2 B2 Bw Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw' Rw' F' U' Fw U2 Lw' F2 Dw B U2 B D Bw2 Rw' Dw Bw' Lw' Bw2 Uw' Lw Fw2 D2 Uw' B' Lw2 D Fw Uw2 Lw
*3. *Bw Lw2 Uw U2 L' Lw2 F Dw Uw' Fw2 L Lw B F2 L U2 Fw' D2 Dw' L Lw B Bw2 Fw Dw F' D B' L Rw Uw' Bw D L' Dw2 Bw L2 B2 Dw' F' Lw' Dw' Uw F2 Lw' R2 B' D' R' Dw U Lw' Rw2 Dw' B D L' Lw2 Bw D'
*4. *D' Fw F2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Fw L Fw' Dw2 Fw Dw L2 R2 Dw Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw Dw2 L R Uw U Fw2 Uw L Lw2 R D' R' B F2 L Rw R' Bw' Fw F' L2 Bw2 D2 L Rw Fw' R2 Fw2 F' D2 B' D2 Bw' L F Lw'
*5. *U2 L2 Lw' B' F' Uw Lw' F D2 U R2 B Bw2 Dw L' Lw R' B' Bw' Lw2 B L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw' F' L' Bw' Fw' Rw' D2 B' R U L' R' Bw R Uw2 Fw2 L2 R Bw Lw' Dw Lw' B Dw' U L2 Rw B Bw2 Dw F' D' Dw'

*6x6x6
1. *2U2 B' 2B2 3F D2 2U' 2B2 3R 2D R2 B' 3F 2D' R2 B' F2 2D 3U 3F' D2 U2 2L 2D' U 3R B2 F 2L2 3U2 3F2 D 3F2 2F' 2D2 3U2 U2 2L 2R 2U 2B D 3U' 2U 2F D2 L U' L2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3F2 3U2 R 2B2 R' 2B' U' 2R2 D 2L 2F' 2R2 R D2 3U' R' 3U U 2B2
*2. *2L 3U2 2B' F2 R' D2 2D' 2L2 2D' 2U2 U2 2F 3U B' 3F2 3R2 2F 2D2 B' 2F' 2D2 3U2 U' 2B' 3F' 3U 2R' B2 2B' 3U 3R' 2B' F 2U2 3F R2 U' 2B F 2L 3R' 3F2 D2 2R' R2 2B' U L 3R 2D 3U2 3F 2F 2U 2L 2R2 D2 U' 2B' F' D 3U 2B' L F D2 2D2 2R 3F' U2
*3. *L 2F2 2D2 B' 2B 2F' L' 2R B 3F2 2D L B F' 2L 2B' 2F F 2R' B' U2 3R' 2B 2F2 2L' 2D' 3U B2 3U2 3F2 F L' 2R2 3F' 3U2 2U2 2R2 R' D' 3F 2L2 R 2D' F L F' 2D 2U' 2R2 B 2F R F' 2D' 3F2 2D' 2U2 3F' F D 3U' R' 2F 2U' U2 R D' 3F' 2U U
*4. *L' 2R' B2 2F2 3R' 2R 2U' 3R2 3F' U' 2F D 3U2 2R 2F R2 2B 2F2 3R2 R 3F' L2 2R2 B' 2D U' 3R 2D 3F 2R' 2F2 2U 3F 2L2 3R F' D 2D U' 2B L' R' 2B 2D2 B F' L 2B2 2F' 2D2 U' 2B' 3F2 2L2 B 2U2 2F D2 B' 3U 3R2 U2 2B' 2L2 2B2 2F D' B2 R2 3F
*5. *3U2 3F' 3U2 U 2L' 2R' 2U' 2F' 3U2 2B' 2L' 3F' U2 2L2 3F2 2F F' R' 3U2 B' 2B2 3F' 2L 3R2 2D' 2R 2U2 3F 3U' R2 F 2U 3R2 R' 2D 2U2 2F2 3R' D U2 B2 3F 2U B2 L 2L 2R2 R2 3U' 3F2 2U B2 2U2 L 2L2 R2 B2 2B F' 3U2 L 2L 2R' B2 D 3R2 2R2 R2 2F2 L'

*7x7x7
1. *3B 2D 2L' 3F 3R 2U B2 2B' F 3D2 B2 3B' 2L' 3F' F' 2D' 2B2 3D 3U B 2L 2B2 2L' D 2U 2F2 L' 3U' 3B2 2D2 3L' 3B' 3F 2F' L2 2F' 2D2 3D2 3R' 2U' 3B' 2D' 3U U F2 2U' L 2D 3R 2D' 2F2 2D' 2F2 D 2L' 3F' F 2L 3R 2R R' U' 2F2 2R U2 B2 2B2 3L 3R' 3F2 L' 2L2 3R' U2 3L2 R B2 3U' R 3D2 2B F2 2R2 3F' F L' 2L2 2R 3B' 3U2 2U2 L' 3L2 2R' R U2 3F2 D' 3D2 3L2
*2. *3D' B2 2U' 3L' 2B 2L' 3D 2U2 2F' 3R' 3U 3R2 R' 2U2 3L2 3R 3B2 R 2B2 L' 3R' 2D' 3D2 3U' L' 2U' 2L 3R 2B2 3B 2F F2 2R2 B L' 2L2 2D2 U' 2B 3R' R 3B2 2R' 3U2 B' 3B' 3F' 2F 2L 3U 2U2 2F2 D 3B D U2 R 2B F' 3R2 3D2 2U' 2L 3R' D L 2R2 2U2 U 3L2 2R2 2B2 3B R2 3D' 3F' 2F 2R 2B2 2L' B2 3B' 3F' 3U' B2 D 2D 2U U2 3L 3B' 2D2 3D 3L2 2D 3R' 3F' R' 2D 3B'
*3. *2U F D 2U2 3F' 3L' 2F 2D 2B2 3D' B' 2B2 3B2 3F 2D' 3F2 D 3D2 2L' R' 3F' 2R2 D 2U2 L R B2 L R 2U U2 L2 3F2 3U 2B' U2 R' 3F2 L' 3U2 U 2B 2F' D2 B 2B 2D 3U' 2U 2L 3R' D 3D 2U2 B2 2B 3D' L 3D 2B' 3D 3R' 2U' U' 3F 2D 3B 3D 2L' 3R' 3U2 2F' F' L 2F' U B2 3B' 2F2 2U 2F' D2 3L2 3D2 2U2 L U2 2B2 3B D' 3U 2U' U 2R' 3U2 3F' F2 2U 3B2 D
*4. *B2 3B' F' D 2D 2U 2L 3R 2R2 D' 3U2 2L 3L' D 2D' L R2 3B' 3L2 2F 2L' 2R 2B' 3U' 2U' 2B D2 L' 3L2 3D2 U L2 2L2 3R B2 3D2 3U U2 3F2 2F' U' 2B 2D2 L' 2D 2F' L' 2B2 L2 2U2 2B' 3F 2D' 3L2 B 2B 3F2 L F D 3B 2U' L' 3L' R' U' L' 3D2 2L 3D U' 3R' 3B D2 3U2 2U' U' 3B D 3L2 3R2 R 2U B' 2F R2 3D 2R2 2F 3L 3U U2 B' 2D 2L' 3D' F 2D2 2L2 3D
*5. *2D2 L 3D' 2U R2 U' 2F L' 3R2 U 2F2 F2 2L2 F2 U 3R D 2L' 3U2 2B2 3L2 2U' B' 3R' D2 B' R2 2B 3B' 2R 3B2 2F U2 2L 3B2 2D2 U' B2 2L2 D2 B2 F2 2D B 3L' 2R 3D 3R2 R D' 2D' 2F' R' 3F' 2D2 3R2 3U' 2R' 2F F' R F D 3U2 3F2 D2 U' 3L' 3F2 L' 3L 3R 2B' 3F 2U 3L2 3R R' D' U' 2F2 2D' 3B 2F 3D 2U2 3B' 3R2 D2 2L 3L' 2R B 3R R2 U' 2R2 2B2 3B D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 F' U F' R U' R' U'
*2. *R2 U F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 U'
*3. *R2 U R U F' U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' F' U2 R' F D2 L' F2 R' F2
*2. *D2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' L' D2 F L' R D R2 D F' L2
*3. *U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 F L U2 R' D R D B2 R B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F Rw2 U' Rw2 R' Uw2 B' D F2 L2 R Uw Fw2 U Fw' Rw Fw' L2 R' Fw' D Uw' B2 L' D' Uw' U B Rw' D2 F2 U' Rw2 R' F2 U' B' D F R'
*2. *R2 D B' Uw2 U B' U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 R B Uw2 R' D' Uw2 L Fw' U B U Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Uw' U' F2 D B Fw' Uw2 Rw' R' Fw' U F R' B' F
*3. *R' Uw' Fw D U' Rw2 R2 F' U' F' D U2 B2 Fw Rw2 D L2 B2 D' Uw2 B2 L Fw' D2 Uw' U L2 R' U2 Fw2 L R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' B Uw U2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U' Bw' F' U' Rw U2 Bw R Uw L2 Lw2 B2 L2 D' Bw2 R Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' D Dw' Uw2 B' Fw' U' Fw2 Lw2 B Lw' D' Dw' Uw R2 Dw' Fw' L' D' Fw' F' L Lw R2 Fw2 Rw Uw U F2 L2 D2 L' Rw R' U B Bw' Dw2 U' B2 U'
*2. *Dw U' Bw' Uw2 Rw D2 U2 Lw2 R' B2 Bw2 U B Bw2 F' U' L2 Rw R' B' D' Fw' U' R' Bw2 F2 Rw2 Bw' U' Bw F2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw' U2 Lw' U' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D L2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 L B' Bw U F2 Dw Uw Lw2 R2 Bw D U2
*3. *D Uw2 F Rw' Fw2 F' U' Fw2 L' Lw F Rw' Uw' L' Dw2 U2 L Lw D2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 R U Rw' U' Lw D2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 Fw L Uw' U2 F L' Uw2 Fw L Lw Rw D' Fw2 F2 U' B' Bw2 D U2 F' Lw' Dw' B2 Fw R B' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' F2 L 3R2 2U' 2F 3R2 F' 2L R 2F 2U 2R F 2R' R' 2U' 3F2 2D2 3U R' B2 R2 2F' 2D 2B F R' 2U' B' 2B' 3U R 3F2 2F2 2R D' U2 3F 3R 2R' B' D2 2F 2U R2 2B2 3F' 2F D2 2U2 2B' 2R2 2B2 2U' R U 2F' 3U 3R' B2 D L D2 2F 2R2 3F F2 R' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 3D' 3U U2 2B 3F U 2B' L2 3B 2D2 2L' 3U2 2U 3B2 3L2 3F' F' D 2L' 3F2 D' 2R 2D2 2B2 2L' R2 2F D2 2D' 3D' 3F2 F 3L2 3R' U2 3R2 3D 2F2 2D' 2U U' 3L R 2F2 F' 2L 2B 3L2 U R' B2 2B' 3U2 3B' U 3B' 2F' 3R' B2 3B 3F2 R' D 3F' D' 2D 2U 3B 2D2 2R' D 3D' 2B L' 2L B' 2F2 U2 F' D2 3D 3U R D' B 3F' 2F' 3D' U2 B L' 3L' R2 2B 3U' L2 2F' R U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 D' R' F2 D' R' B' U'
*2. *U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 F U' L2 B F2 R' U' L F2 U' R2
*3. *D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 R D2 B' D' B R F L' U2 F2 R
*4. *D2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 D L' F D2 U' B U2 L' U' B2
*5. *D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L D2 L U2 L2 F' L' D F' R2 F' D B F2 R2
*6. *B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 D' F' D' R' U L' U B2 R2 F'
*7. *L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F L B' F R2 B U L U B' L'
*8. *R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R U' L U' R' D' U' B R' F2
*9. *F2 U2 F' B2 U' F U2 D2 R' U2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 U'
*10. *R2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' F L' D R2 B D R U' R F2
*11. *D2 R U2 F' R' L2 U' B' D' L D B2 U' D' B2 U' L2 U2
*12. *F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D' B L2 R' B2 D' B L' U2 F'
*13. *D2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 U L U2 L D B' F R B'
*14. *L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U R' D2 B R2 U2 L D2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2
*15. *D R2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U L' R' D' L2 F' U' B2 D2 R2 U F'
*16. *B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 F' L' F D' R2 F2 R' B L' R'
*17. *R2 U2 B' R U2 R' B D' L2 U F' U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 D2
*18. *D2 B L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B U2 F D' B' U R U' F' D R2 B' U2
*19. *L2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U F U' R' B2 U' L U' R2 D' L'
*20. *L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 R' B' L R D L2 B' R2 B' R2
*21. *D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 F' R D U' B U' B' F L' R
*22. *F' R2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B' R' U2 B2 D' B L'
*23. *D R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' L R' B' R' D L2 B' F2 R'
*24. *R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 D U B' D' R F' R' U2 F' L'
*25. *B' U2 F L2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F D2 L D B D B F' L' R U' F'
*26. *L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R D' L' B U2 B2 L' F2 R F'
*27. *F2 U2 B' D2 R U D' B2 L' D' B2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F
*28. *R D2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 U' B R B2 L2 F U L
*29. *U R2 D' L D' F' U2 R2 F R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2
*30. *R2 B2 L2 R' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 D' R D2 U' L2 B2 D' F U' R'
*31. *U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 F D' F D' F U R2 D L' B' L2
*32. *U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F' D F' L F2 R' U B U F'
*33. *U F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B' U L U' L2 F U' L2 D
*34. *B R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B R' U' R D2 B' F2 R' F L' D'
*35. *D' F2 R D B R2 F' D' R F' U2 B D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F'
*36. *F2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R U2 F L R2 F L D U L2 B' R2
*37. *B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F' D' L D2 U2 L2 B D' U L2
*38. *L' F2 R2 U' L F2 L2 D' B U D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2
*39. *U' B2 D R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L F' D' B R' D B' R B2 D'
*40. *D F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F R' B U' B' L B2 F' D L2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D L2 D' L' F2 U' F D U
*2. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 R' D L F U2 R B2 R B' F
*3. *U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' B2 D2 B D2 F2
*4. *F R2 F2 R2 F L2 B R2 U2 L2 R D2 U B2 D' F' R2 B' U' R2
*5. *R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 B L' D B2 U B2 R D U2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 R L' U2 F U B2 U2 D B' R F2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2
*2. *F2 R' B2 L U2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' F' R D' L' D' F
*3. *L2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' B R2 D U' R2 F R' B F2
*4. *R2 L F' B2 R2 F' U F' D R B' R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L U2 D2 B2
*5. *F2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 D L2 B2 U B R U2 L' D' R' B2 U' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U F D L' F' R2 D2 B L' F2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 B2
*2. *U' D' R' L' B' L D' B' L' F' U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U'
*3. *L2 D F2 B' U' L B' D' F R B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B' D2
*4. *L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D U' F2 D2 R D' R2 D2 R2 U' B' U R
*5. *L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L B' F2 R' U L2 F D R F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 F2 L' B F' U B2 F' R' B' U2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U' F' R2 U F R' U' F U2
*3. *B' U2 F D2 B' F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D B L' U2 R2 D' U R B2
*4. *B2 L D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' Fw2 R' U Fw' Rw R2 D2 L D2 Fw' Rw2 R U2 Fw' Rw U F' L2 Rw2 R B2 Fw R F2 U2 R' Fw' D2 L2 Rw R' Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R' F R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U2
*3. *B F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' D' F' U2 B2 L U F' U' R
*4. *B' Rw' B' F R B' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw U2 L Rw R Uw Rw2 B' Fw' Uw L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' B D2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 D Rw D' L Rw2 F2 D' R B' F2 U
*5. *D Bw' L' Lw2 Rw R' U2 B2 F' L' Lw' R Uw' U Lw B' Bw2 Uw Fw Dw U' B' U B L R Uw Lw' Rw D Dw Fw' L2 Bw L2 Rw2 R' D' Lw Dw' Uw Fw Lw2 Bw U' Bw L' Rw' Uw Rw R' D2 Dw' Fw2 F' L Lw' Bw Dw' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L U' B' U R L' R' B' r b u'
*2. *U' B' L' B R' L B' r b'
*3. *B' L U' R' B' U B' l r' u
*4. *U L' U' B L U' L' r'
*5. *U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' l b u

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (4, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *U R U R' L' R' L D' L D' U'
*2. *L' U L U' R' L' R' L' U' D' U'
*3. *D R' L R' D U R D U' D' U'
*4. *R U' R' D' U' D U' D' R' D' U'
*5. *D L' U' L' U D' U D U D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 17, 2016)

3BLD 49.63, 46.43, DNF(47.19)=46.43// someone talked to me in the middle of the last solve
3x3 14.88, 21.38, 11.90, 18.59, 19.46=17.24
OH 29.37,30.66, 19.85, 30.02, 24.89=28.09


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 17, 2016)

2x2: 15.13 14.15 (5.34) (15.67) 12.07 = 13.78 // probably my first sub-7s solve ever
3x3: 27.73 (24.28) (DNF) 31.92 25.13 = 28.26 // not sure what happened in 3rd solve
4x4: (1:55.21) 2:23.99 (2:35.31) 1:55.38 2:19.03 = 2:12.80 // mixed bag
5x5: (4:22.05) 4:20.34 3:59.54 3:42.49 (3:30.52) = 4:00.79 // lost 5s on last week, might have needed more warm up
6x6: 9:07.89 (9:21.63) 8:38.00 8:43.18 (8:11.33) = 8:49.69 // PB single and average
7x7: 14:34.27 (15:58.35) 13:09.36 14:17.80 (12:47.44) = 14:00.48 // 3rd and 5th solves both PB singles; also a PB average
2-3-4 Relay: 2:59.22 // <1s from relay PB
2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:27.38 // some F2L problems in 4x4
Clock: 20.58 21.27 (DNF) (17.80) 37.52 = 26.46 // sloppy
FMC: 50 // first skip I've managed in FMC



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
U2 B L' F U' F R2 L' // cross
U F U F' B U2 B' U2 B U' B' // F2L-1 (GR)
L U2 L' U F U' F' // F2L-2 (BO)
R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F // F2L-3 (BR)
L U L2 // F2L-4 (GO) and start of OLL
U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL (PLL skip, no AUF)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_R2_U_F2_U2_L2_U_F2_D_B2_F2_L-_B_F-_U_B2_F-_R-_B-_U2_R&alg=x2_//_inspection U2_B_L-_F_U-_F_R2_L-_//_cross U_F_U_F-_B_U2_B-_U2_B_U-_B-_//_F2L&#45;1_(GR) L_U2_L-_U_F_U-_F-_//_F2L&#45;2_(BO) R_U_R-_F-_U-_F_U2_F-_U_F_//_F2L&#45;3_(BR) L_U_L2_//_F2L&#45;4_(GO)_and_start_of_OLL U-_L_U-_L-_U_L_U_L_F-_L-_F_//_OLL_(PLL_skip,_no_AUF)


----------



## Camilo Chapman (May 17, 2016)

*3x3* 24.38, 28.71, 34.57, 25.49, 27.80 = 28.19


----------



## Sitkhom (May 17, 2016)

3x3: 16.72 16.42 (15.68) 16.24 (16.95) = 16.46 
3x3 OH: 34.96 (51.64) (34.06) 51.56 41.16 = 42.56
4x4: 1:33.67 (1:21.31) (1:45.92) 1:40.33 1:31.77 = 1:35.26 PB yay!
5x5: (2:42.51) 3:20.18 3:16.86 (3:24.33) 3:16.49 = 3:17.85 Yey, PB single!
Pyraminx: 14.54 (10.48) 12.18 13.10 (15.43) = 13.28 Damn, so bad.
2-3-4 Relay: 2:50.90 Messed up the 3x3 step on 4x4.


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2016)

*2X2X2*: 8.28 8.80 9.20 (9.49) (7.56) *8.76
3X3X3:* 19.47 (18.03) 19.77 (20.42) 20.01 = *19.75
4X4X4:* 1:50.79 1:35.66 1:39.72 (1:33.95) (1:58.39) = *1:42.06*


----------



## muchacho (May 18, 2016)

*2x2: *6.73 8.08 6.41 (10.81) (6.01) = *7.07
3x3: *21.90 22.57 22.57 (24.16) (19.36) = *22.35
3x3OH:* (42.80) (DNF) 1:04.40 1:15.50 2:08.23 = *1:29.37* // single PB
*4x4:* 2:18.05 2:23.23 (DNF) (2:06.92) 2:09.42 = *2:16.90
2-3-4 Relay: 2:17.26* // wow 4x4 was PB or almost and 3x3 around 20 seconds
*FMC: 57*



Spoiler



x2 y
R2 Uw F U B Rw2 U2 Rw B'
U R2 U Rw U R U2 R U' Rw' R U2 Rw U R'
y2 U' R' U' R U L U' R' U x
Rw R' U' Rw R' U' Rw R' U2 Rw' R U Rw' R U' Rw R' U2 Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2016)

222: 5.38, (5.61), (2.35), 3.54, 5.31 = 4.75
333: 14.78, (15.44), 14.97, (11.55), 15.36 = 15.04
444: 59.27, 1:01.53, (50.89), (1:02.85), 56.16 = 58.99
555: (1:32.67), 1:55.61, (1:56.34), 1:45.90, 1:39.50 = 1:47.00
666: 3:40.25, (3:53.77), (3:13.43), 3:27.84, 3:23.20 = 3:30.43
777: (5:37.83), 5:28.74, 5:36.45, (5:05.58), 5:35.15 = 5:33.45
Megaminx: (2:26.87+), 2:18.90, 2:16.71, (1:55.98), 2:05.44 = 2:13.68
Pyraminx: 10.74, 8.65, (16.90), (6.25), 9.50 = 9.63
Skewb: (20.49), 12.29, 7.61, 6.88, (6.02) = 8.93 [poo that counting 12]
Square-1: 56.18, 36.47, 38.97, (30.26), (1:11.24) = 43.87 [meh]
OH: 1:12.35, 44.92, (39.34), 45.27, (1:32.09) = 54.18 [BJ]
2Bld: 1:10.22, DNF, DNF = 1:10.22
3Bld: DNF, 4:51.57, 3:59.98 = 3:59.98 [PB]
MBld: 0/2 in 19:07 = DNF
2-4: 1:27.90
2-5: 3:28.90
MTS: 2:21.94, (3:38.25), 2:13.23, (2:05.71), 2:37.74 = 2:24.30
FMC: 42



Spoiler



F2 L B R B D' [Cross]
R' U L' U L U' R' [F2L1&2]
U2 B' U2 B R U R' [F2L3&4]
L U F' U' L' U L F L' R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 B U' B' U [LL]


----------



## joopsmarko (May 19, 2016)

*2x2*- 5.40, 5.77, 5.57, (5.27), (6.17): avg. 5.58. (Consistent!)
*3x3*- 20.20, (23.17), 21.22, (17.49), 20.44: avg. 20.63
*4x4*- 1:24.98, (1:14.08), 1:34.01, 1:34.59, (1:38.80): avg. 1:31.20(PB)
*5x5*- 2:49.92, 2:47.89, (2:56.49), (2:32.79)(PB), 2:56.11: avg. 2:51.31(PB)
*3x3 OH*: 58.99, 1:17.56, (56.29), (1:19.02), 58.60: avg. 1:05.05
*Match the Scramble:* 1:55.35, (1:52.46), (2:44.84), 2:36.21, 1:54.06 avg. 2:08.55
*2x2x2 BLD: *1:44.31, DNF, DNF. .................................. 1:44.31
*Skewb:* 24.32, (13.99), 20.88, (31.05), 29.37: avg. 24.86. (I know, I suck)
*Pyraminx*: (6.34), (18.97), 18.76, 7.44, 13.31: avg. 13.17 (I have no words)
*2-3-4:* 2:17.84 (4x4 had a 2 edges pop)
*2-3-4-5*: 5:14.07 (Spent 35 seconds on 5x5 last two centers, oops)
*Megaminx: *3:33.81, (3:36.10), 3:25.74, 3:19.94, (3:05.05) I don't like megaminx.


----------



## mafergut (May 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.03, (6.05), 4.73, (4.22), 5.78 = *5.18 *// Done with my new WeiPo
*3x3x3:* 19.24, 19.93, (21.75), (18.09), 20.14 = *19.77* // Pretty bad
*4x4x4:* 1:39.37, (1:20.88), 1:33.05, 1:25.04, (DNF) = *1:32.49* // Pity that DNF
*3x3x3 OH:* (34.16), (45.87), 35.97, 42.68, 42.64 = *40.43* // Need to practise more


----------



## DeChef (May 19, 2016)

3x3: 24.46, 31.41, 35.39, 25.32, 26.56 = 27.77


----------



## CrzyCbzz (May 19, 2016)

3x3
1. 12.405
2. (11.294)
3. 12.502
4. 12.328
5. (14.581) 
= 12.411

2x2
1. 3.318
2. (4.583)
3. 2.404
4. 2.787
5. (2.356)
= 2.83 (PB)

Skewb 
1. 3.891
2. 3.803
3. 4.264
4. (3.334)
5. (4.613)
= 3.98

decent solves but 2x2 was great. Skewb was ok and 3x3 Meh.


----------



## Imran Rahman (May 20, 2016)

Pyraminx-
12.471
17.684
13.142
17.568
13.942
= 14.884 sec

3x3
18.580
18.061
18.042
22.003
17.736
= 18.228


----------



## kbrune (May 20, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.62
13.32, 7.62, 5.38, 6.32, 8.91

*3x3*:20.68
20.41, 20.68, 20.94, 18.36, 22.13

*4x4*: 1:33.50
1:27.93, 1:36.82, 1:37.05, 1:22.53, 1:35.74

*5x5*: 3:07.10
3:13.10, 2:54.48, 3:12.54, 3:22.76, 2:55.65

*6x6*: 7:27.60
7:58.56, 8:16.53, 7:00.96, 6:55.71, 7:23.29

*7x7*: 12:36.57
12:43.08, 13:29.15, 12:47.42, 11:57.82, 12:19.20

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:11.57

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 6:11.23

*2BLD*: 58.48
DNF, DNF, 58.48

*3BLD*: 3:34.41
DNF, 3:34.41, DNF

*MultiBLD*:

*MTS*: 2:13.96
3:09.23, 2:13.35, 1:56.44, 2:32.09, 1:50.13

*OH*: 1:04.96
1:18.08, 1:06.80, 1:10.94, 52.33, 57.13

*Pyraminx*: 9.19
9.65, 7.64, 12.17, 9.84, 8.08
Whoa! Where'd that come from!

*Megaminx*: 4:49.39
4:05.14, 4:37.39, 5:18.39, 5:21.95, 4:32.40

*Skewb*: 22.23
23.11, 50.46, 27.83, 15.74, 12.41

*FMC*: 50 moves
R B' R U' L' F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 1x2x2
R D2 R D' L2 2x2x3
Z' Y' F U2 R U' R' F2L-1
U' F U F' U' F U F' F2L
Y R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' OLL
X R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B PLL


----------



## the super cuber (May 20, 2016)

*2x2: *(3.10), 2.03, 2.27, 2.08, (1.56)* = **2.13 *// Pretty good
*
3x3: *(DNF), 11.24, 11.74+, 10.11, (9.89) = *11.03 *// forgot to turn off inspection on first solve  

*3x3 One Handed: *(DNF), 20.78, 18.84, 19.08, (18.01) = *19.57 

3x3 Blindfolded: *31.12, 27.11, DNF* = **27.11 *// *Best result achieved in 3bld in this years weekly comp! *

*Pyraminx: *3.60, 3.79, (17.66), (2.57), 3.83 = *3.74 *// finally a decent Pyraminx avg in weekly comp  that 17 would have been sub 3.5 but pop

*MBLD: **25/34 in 1:00:00 *// was actually 28/34 in 1:01:47


----------



## shreyasatre (May 21, 2016)

3x3x3: 29.84, 31.14, 25.21, 25.12, 28.14 = 27.73
3x3x3 OH: 38.81, 41.24, 58.44, 51.81, 1:07.56 = 50.50


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2016)

*3x3:* 17.13, 17.63, 15.80, (19.51), (14.75) = 16.85
*4x4:* 1:09.16, (48.38), 1:01.16, (1:09.83), 52.03 = 1:00.78
*5x5:* 1:43.23, 1:43.07, 1:46.59, (1:48.95), (1:39.29) = 1:44.30
*6x6:* 3:14.35, 3:06.97, (3:06.20), (3:28.86), 3:06.52 = 3:09.28
*7x7:* (4:19.51), 4:38.97, 4:43.83, 4:27.27, (5:01.50) = 4:36.69
*OH:* 32.54, (25.61), 35.93, 33.91, (40.51) = 34.13
*Megaminx:* (2:01.10), 1:58.67, 1:55.11, 1:56.62, (1:53.34) = 1:56.80


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 21, 2016)

2x2 - (3.67), 5.72, 4.21, (6.28), 5.41 = 5.11 Verdict: MEH
3x3 - 17.93, (14.44), 19.33, 19.39, (19.48) = 18.88 Verdict: Okay start TERRIBLE end
3x3 OH - 45.87, (37.98), 44.71, (57.21), 48.96 = 44.84 Verdict: GOOD
Pyraminx - 8.67, 9.09, (20.84), 8.82, (6.82) = 8.86 Verdict: Pretty good


----------



## Roman (May 21, 2016)

3x3 blindfolded: 42.32, DNF(45.38), *42.12*


----------



## ConfusedCubing (May 21, 2016)

2x2: 11.99, (12.96), (8.54), 9.82, 10.13 = 10.65
3x3: 25.81, 26.86, (28.31), 23.28, (21.48) = 25.32
3x3 OH: 1:09.64, 1:01.84, (57.11) 1:00.00, (1:21.61)


----------



## asacuber (May 22, 2016)

2x2: 3.52, (4.53), 2.71, 3.96, (2.36)= 3.40//OK
3x3: (17.62), 15.48, (10.81), 11.81, 11.38= 12.89//nice but counting 15 lol


----------



## Bogdan (May 23, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 7.25, (7.41), (3.43), 5.42, 4.00-> *5.56
3x3x3:* 17.47, 16.71, (19.09), (14.23), 18.08-> *17.42
4x4x4:* 1:23.20, (1:26.81), 1:17.44, (1:08.81), 1:20.83-> *1:20.49
5x5x5:* 2:35.73, 2:35.31, 2:36.15, (2:49.21), (2:32.45)-> *2:35.73
7x7x7:* 8:56.96, (7:43.48), 7:53.51, (9:14.55), 8:28.04-> *8:26.17
2x2x2BLD:* 1:03.45, 1:05.67, 56.32-> *56.32
3x3x3BLD:* 4:20.85, 4:42.38, 4:13.78-> *4:13.78
MBLD: 1/2, 13:37
3x3x3OH:* 34.72, (43.78), 31.79, 38.74, (28.75)-> *35.08
3x3 MTS:* 2:07.13, 1:58.68, (2:34.93), 1:59.89, (1:52.35)-> *2:01.90
234*-> *1:50.61
2345*-> *4:46.79
megaminx:* 2:50.64, (2:29.57), (3:02.77), 2:59.46, 2:42.88-> *2:50.99
sq-1:* (38.05), 42.96, 51.12, 51.97, (59.14)-> *48.68
skewb:* (16.93), 10.55, 10.57, 8.54, (6.12)-> *9.89*

*FMC: *35 moves
Solution: U R U' F' R' F' L F R F' U2 F' L2 D' R B R2 B' D2 B' L B' L' D F D' B2 D F' D' B D' B' D R2

R2 //premove
U R U' F2 * L U2 F' L2 //2x2x2 and 1 pair
D' R B R2 //2x2x3
B' D2 //f2l-1
B' L B' L' ** B' D' B' D //orient edges
undo premove: R2

insertions: * F R' F' L F R F' L' (3 moves cancelation)
** D F D' B2 D F' D' B2 (1 moves cancelation)


----------



## pyr14 (May 24, 2016)

clock: 12.17, DNF, 17.85, 13.92, DNF = DNF lol bad
pyraminx: 4.51, 7.53+, 4.52, 7.88, 3.28 = 5.53 pretty bad


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 24, 2016)

Results week 20: congrats to Torch, cuberkid and Isaac Lai

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.61 WACWCA
 2.13 the super cuber
 2.38 pantu2000
 2.43 DanpHan
 2.49 Jbacboy
 2.79 Isaac Lai
 2.83 CrzyCbzz
 2.85 cuberkid10
 3.04 TcubesAK
 3.40 asacuber
 3.64 Tx789
 3.87 PDT
 3.98 Torch
 4.43 MLGCubez
 4.56 CyanSandwich
 4.57 bulletpal
 4.74 Ordway Persyn
 5.11 SpeedcuberJH
 5.18 mafergut
 5.56 Bogdan
 5.58 joopsmarko
 6.20 aabhasm
 6.55 Hydraboss
 7.07 muchacho
 7.62 kbrune
 8.23 cooper
 8.76 MarcelP
 10.14 Isaac VM
 10.65 ConfusedCubing
 10.70 Pragitya
 11.40 Jason Green
 13.78 Shaky Hands
 14.89 RyuKagamine
 15.02 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 7.82 DanpHan
 9.67 Jbacboy
 10.15 Isaac Lai
 10.28 cuberkid10
 11.03 the super cuber
 11.25 Torch
 12.20 pantu2000
 12.21 typeman5
 12.63 PDT
 12.89 asacuber
 13.33 obelisk477
 13.41 NZCuber
 14.78 TcubesAK
 15.04 Ordway Persyn
 15.82 CyanSandwich
 16.00 MLGCubez
 16.46 Sitkhom
 16.85 Dene
 17.14 kplasma
 17.42 Bogdan
 17.64 Daniel Lin
 18.23 Imran Rahman
 18.59 bulletpal
 18.88 SpeedcuberJH
 19.27 Tx789
 19.75 MarcelP
 19.77 mafergut
 20.62 joopsmarko
 20.68 kbrune
 21.07 Omegacubing
 21.68 Jason Green
 22.15 aabhasm
 22.35 muchacho
 25.32 ConfusedCubing
 27.24 Isaac VM
 27.33 Camilo Chapman
 27.73 shreyasatre
 27.76 DeChef
 28.26 Shaky Hands
 30.52 ronaldm
 36.26 Pragitya
 38.83 MatsBergsten
 38.91 RyuKagamine
 47.35 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(23)

 36.50 DanpHan
 40.99 Jbacboy
 45.27 Isaac Lai
 49.38 Torch
 54.25 PDT
 58.99 Ordway Persyn
 1:00.78 Dene
 1:06.34 MLGCubez
 1:08.47 Tx789
 1:16.85 CyanSandwich
 1:20.49 Bogdan
 1:31.19 joopsmarko
 1:32.49 mafergut
 1:33.50 kbrune
 1:35.26 Sitkhom
 1:42.06 MarcelP
 1:42.84 TcubesAK
 1:48.91 Isaac VM
 1:59.55 Jason Green
 2:06.42 MatsBergsten
 2:12.80 Shaky Hands
 2:15.39 RyuKagamine
 2:16.90 muchacho
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:29.18 cuberkid10
 1:36.71 Raptor56
 1:44.30 Dene
 1:45.33 Isaac Lai
 1:47.00 Ordway Persyn
 1:47.15 Torch
 1:55.97 Jbacboy
 2:09.19 Tx789
 2:24.20 TcubesAK
 2:24.79 MLGCubez
 2:25.26 PDT
 2:25.62 CyanSandwich
 2:35.73 Bogdan
 2:51.31 joopsmarko
 3:07.10 kbrune
 3:17.84 Sitkhom
 3:58.78 RyuKagamine
 4:00.79 Shaky Hands
 4:26.24 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:09.28 Dene
 3:15.96 Torch
 3:17.02 cuberkid10
 3:30.43 Ordway Persyn
 6:37.63 RyuKagamine
 7:27.60 kbrune
 8:49.69 Shaky Hands
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:36.69 Dene
 4:43.77 Torch
 5:33.45 Ordway Persyn
 5:45.63 Tx789
 5:46.65 cuberkid10
 7:15.74 CyanSandwich
 8:26.17 Bogdan
10:07.13 RyuKagamine
11:36.33 ronaldm
12:36.57 kbrune
14:00.48 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 15.87 DanpHan
 16.42 Jbacboy
 19.27 typeman5
 19.57 the super cuber
 19.64 Isaac Lai
 20.95 Torch
 23.44 cuberkid10
 27.45 Daniel Lin
 27.66 NZCuber
 29.51 PDT
 29.81 Tx789
 32.12 bulletpal
 32.64 TcubesAK
 34.13 Dene
 35.08 Bogdan
 40.43 mafergut
 42.56 Sitkhom
 46.51 SpeedcuberJH
 49.25 MLGCubez
 50.50 shreyasatre
 54.18 Ordway Persyn
 58.30 CyanSandwich
 1:03.83 ConfusedCubing
 1:04.96 kbrune
 1:05.05 joopsmarko
 1:14.81 RyuKagamine
 1:29.38 muchacho
 DNF aabhasm
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:25.11 Tx789
 4:30.63 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 7.02 cuberkid10
 12.98 Isaac Lai
 19.83 Jbacboy
 22.59 Torch
 27.67 MatsBergsten
 56.32 Bogdan
 58.48 kbrune
 1:10.22 Ordway Persyn
 1:37.71 TcubesAK
 1:44.31 joopsmarko
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 27.11 the super cuber
 42.12 Roman
 46.43 Daniel Lin
 1:10.06 Torch
 1:17.48 MatsBergsten
 1:37.99 obelisk477
 2:05.64 aabhasm
 3:34.41 kbrune
 3:59.98 Ordway Persyn
 4:13.78 Bogdan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:03.34 MatsBergsten
 DNF Torch
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

12:16.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF Torch
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

39:21.74 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

25/34 (60:00)  the super cuber
9/10 (49:18)  MatsBergsten
8/15 (53:33)  Torch
5/9 (60:00)  aabhasm
1/2 (13:37)  Bogdan
0/2 (19:07)  Ordway Persyn
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 50.15 Torch
 2:01.90 Bogdan
 2:08.54 joopsmarko
 2:13.96 kbrune
 2:17.38 TcubesAK
 2:24.30 Ordway Persyn
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 58.13 Jbacboy
 1:01.33 cuberkid10
 1:05.80 Isaac Lai
 1:15.97 PDT
 1:19.79 Torch
 1:27.90 Ordway Persyn
 1:36.36 TcubesAK
 1:50.61 Bogdan
 1:55.37 CyanSandwich
 2:11.57 kbrune
 2:12.71 aabhasm
 2:17.26 muchacho
 2:17.84 joopsmarko
 2:39.81 Isaac VM
 2:50.90 Sitkhom
 2:55.00 MatsBergsten
 2:59.22 Shaky Hands
 3:09.59 RyuKagamine
 3:28.96 Hydraboss
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:31.92 cuberkid10
 2:54.20 Torch
 2:54.22 Isaac Lai
 3:17.09 Jbacboy
 3:28.90 Ordway Persyn
 3:59.03 TcubesAK
 4:15.79 CyanSandwich
 4:46.79 Bogdan
 5:14.07 joopsmarko
 6:11.23 kbrune
 7:02.05 RyuKagamine
 7:27.38 Shaky Hands
*Magic*(1)

 3.89 Tx789
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.05 Tx789
*Skewb*(17)

 3.69 Jbacboy
 3.98 CrzyCbzz
 4.54 Isaac Lai
 4.87 Nihahhat
 5.10 TcubesAK
 6.71 cuberkid10
 7.36 Torch
 7.69 Tx789
 8.93 Ordway Persyn
 9.89 Bogdan
 10.50 MLGCubez
 12.04 CyanSandwich
 14.71 aabhasm
 22.23 kbrune
 24.86 joopsmarko
 28.61 RyuKagamine
 34.76 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 15.32 Torch
 18.19 Tx789
 22.30 ronaldm
 26.46 Shaky Hands
 DNF pyr14
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.38 Piotrek
 3.74 the super cuber
 4.30 Isaac Lai
 5.00 TcubesAK
 5.28 cuberkid10
 5.52 pyr14
 5.55 pantu2000
 6.26 Torch
 6.67 Tx789
 6.99 MLGCubez
 8.66 Jbacboy
 8.86 SpeedcuberJH
 9.19 kbrune
 9.63 Ordway Persyn
 12.64 CyanSandwich
 13.17 joopsmarko
 13.27 Sitkhom
 14.98 aabhasm
 17.20 RyuKagamine
 17.61 ronaldm
 30.72 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:05.05 Isaac Lai
 1:19.67 cuberkid10
 1:32.11 NZCuber
 1:34.44 Torch
 1:56.80 Dene
 2:01.67 Tx789
 2:13.68 Ordway Persyn
 2:41.42 TcubesAK
 2:50.99 Bogdan
 3:26.50 joopsmarko
 3:57.27 RyuKagamine
 4:49.39 kbrune
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(10)

 13.09 Raptor56
 18.51 cuberkid10
 18.67 Nihahhat
 24.99 CyanSandwich
 28.91 Jbacboy
 29.03 MLGCubez
 30.29 Torch
 33.11 Tx789
 43.87 Ordway Persyn
 48.68 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 Attila
30 okayama
30 irontwig
33 CyanSandwich
35 Bogdan
39 Torch
42 Ordway Persyn
50 kbrune
50 Shaky Hands
51 TcubesAK
57 muchacho
60 PDT
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

349 Torch
257 cuberkid10
248 Isaac Lai
238 Jbacboy
237 Ordway Persyn
221 the super cuber
204 TcubesAK
196 Bogdan
187 CyanSandwich
183 Tx789
159 kbrune
154 PDT
139 DanpHan
136 Dene
135 MLGCubez
120 MatsBergsten
119 joopsmarko
92 pantu2000
92 aabhasm
90 RyuKagamine
83 Sitkhom
75 NZCuber
72 Shaky Hands
71 mafergut
70 SpeedcuberJH
70 typeman5
67 bulletpal
65 Daniel Lin
65 asacuber
62 muchacho
47 CrzyCbzz
47 obelisk477
44 MarcelP
40 Isaac VM
37 Raptor56
36 WACWCA
32 ConfusedCubing
32 Jason Green
29 kplasma
27 Nihahhat
27 ronaldm
26 Imran Rahman
24 shreyasatre
23 Attila
23 Piotrek
22 irontwig
22 okayama
21 pyr14
18 Omegacubing
17 Hydraboss
14 Roman
14 Pragitya
12 Camilo Chapman
11 cooper
10 DeChef
4 ljackstar


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 24, 2016)

Ah, 1 point from 4th.


----------

